# Pontiac GTO steering wheel



## Mewo (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a 70 GTO with blue interior. The steering wheel is the original blue. I have noticed that the steering wheel feels sticky in some places. Nothing comes off in my hands. Also in places it seems that the color has faded. Is there anything that I can do to bring the color back? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

That sticky feeling you noticed, is usually degradation of the polymers in the steering wheel, assuming nothing was spilled on it. Plastics/foams, etc (anything made from crude oil) will degrade over time. It's a testament to the old processes that were used that it lasted this long. Some of the newer stuff, especially from China might last a year or two before degradation. Fading can be touched up, either with a specialty touch up paint (applied with a very small brush) or, if you are going to remove the wheel, then there are specialty spray paints that can be applied. I have used some of these on some of my interior plastic parts and it worked well. Ames carries these to match specific interior colors.
Others may chime in with some more/different ideas


----------



## falcon7x-014 (Sep 13, 2018)

I have a 1970 Blue wheel that was sitting in a box for many years while doing an off body and was quite sticky. I used 3m adhesive cleaner and it worked very well.


----------

